# Queen Elisabeth Competition



## Jokke

http://cmireb.be/cgi?lg=en&pag=1677

63 violists are competing in the coming weeks in the famous Queen Elisabeth Competition in Belgium.


----------



## Jokke

Stella Chen wins the violin competition : https://www.thestrad.com/news/stella-chen-awarded-first-prize-in-queen-elisabeth-violin-competition/8986.article


----------



## Rogerx

I've seen a few television transmissions, boring comes to mind.


----------



## Jokke

Rogerx said:


> boring comes to mind


We all agree : classical music is super boring. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Jokke said:


> We all agree : classical music is super boring. :lol:


Not all, but this year contestants I mean .


----------



## Jokke

I only watched the Belgian candidate Sylvia Huang and found her performances quite enjoyable and interesting. Not boring at all.
She is a member of the Goya quartet and is first violin in the Royal Concertgebouw orchestra. I'm going to follow her carreer in the coming years.


----------

